# The eyes of a GSD.........please consider adoption



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

For all those that have been discarded...abused...unloved...for all those still out there waiting for that special someone........know that we will never give up...we care...we hold you in our hearts...we love you.


----------



## ludachrisvt (Jan 6, 2011)

Know what? I was going to adopt but my local rescue is a total pain. I understand the need to make sure the dogs go to good, forever homes BUT these people go too far. 

Issues would include:
1. Not wanting the dog to be outside by itself in a very nice (covered) dog run on nice days. 
2. Reserving the right to unannounced inspections of my property


----------

